

Ask HN: Where does this resume style come from? - stasy

I&#x27;ve seen this resume in a lot of places recently:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.shalinshah.me&#x2F;resume&#x2F;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gautam.cc&#x2F;resume&#x2F;
Do you know where it&#x27;s from?
======
stasy
Clickables:

[http://www.shalinshah.me/resume/](http://www.shalinshah.me/resume/)

[http://www.gautam.cc/resume/](http://www.gautam.cc/resume/)

------
krrishd
[http://feross.org/resume](http://feross.org/resume)

